# Long Term Furnished Rental in Piemonte



## 1106162 (Jan 19, 2016)

Hi, I'm new to this forum, but have found a lot of extremely valuable information already, so thank you to everyone.

My husband and I (mid/late forties) have decided to move to Piemonte. My husband's family originally hail from Italy and we both have Australian and British passports (having lived in the UK for over 10 years).

Our plan is to move over in the second quarter of 2016 (from Australia), and to find a furnished rental property for 6 - 12 months. This is to allow us to really explore the area as we are not sure exactly where we want to live. This will also give us time to see if live in Piemonte is for us. We like the look of Acqui Terme, but of course need to explore the area fully.

I have found it difficult to find rental accommodation online. Our plan is to Airbnb while we locate a rental.

I have emailed a couple of real estate agents in Piemonte, but I'd appreciate any advice in regards to finding a rental. It's just the two of us, but would be looking for something with 3 bedrooms to cater for the visitors!)

Thanks everyone, any advice appreciated.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

12 months isn't long term. You'll need to look for contratto transitorio which is for up to 18 months. The good news it's much more likely one of these will be furnished. 

You can try soloaffitti.it


----------



## 1106162 (Jan 19, 2016)

Thanks NickZ, I'll take a look. Much appreciated.


----------

